# The FrightProps 2015 catalog has arrived!



## FrightProps (May 26, 2008)

Howdy, Haunters!

I figured I'd drop a line here real quick to let everyone know that our new catalog is available online. If you'd like a hard copy, just get on over to this link here and all you've gotta do is cover shipping to your location!

http://www.frightprops.com/everything-else/frightprops-logo-merch/frightprops-printed-catalog.html










Thanks, everyone!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 15, 2008)

Yay!


----------

